# Problem Installing Rear Camera on Nissan Wingroad Rider Autech 2008 Model



## arrix (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi,

i have Recently purchased a 2nd hand Nissan Windroad Rider Autech 2008 model with the original TV, (DVD Player with Screen), Navi system, i don't know what do you guy called it.
But when i tried to install a rear camera, i was able to find where to input the video output from the camera to the tv, but i just can't find where to do the setting. Well, it is just what i think i need to do.
I tried pressing all the button on the screen but i just can't find the camera instillation menu and the language is in Japan.

Maybe there is a hidden Menu whereas i can configure the rear camera instillation.

Any advice ?


----------

